# Career growth/Opportunities in Singapore compared to USA



## ramesh.medapatii

Hi All,

I am working as a Senior IT consultant with a global IT major, having nearly 5 yrs of work experience. My current organization is sponsoring H1B visa and they are in the process of filing my petition with USCIS.

Now, I've received a job offer from HP Singapore with a decent pay. I really liked the role being offered and the prospect of working with HP. But I am really confused whether I should move to Singapore with this job offer or to move to USA on H1B(at a later time - may be in 6 months).


Could you please share your views on the career opportunities/growth prospects for both these options(Employment Pass in Singapore <--> H1B USA)


----------



## ramesh.medapatii

Could someone please respond to this thread?


----------



## simonsays

Honestly, don't beat the message bearer - it is you who can answer that question, based upon your expectations, long term plans, closeness to India, and secure environment etc.

Just google for Living in Singapore - and you will know how to compare

Cheers mate


----------



## ramesh.medapatii

Thanks for your response. I have gone through the Cost of Living info etc, related to Singapore as well as USA. But I am really looking for some personal experiences from guys who have worked in both these countries(things specific to job - long-term career opportunities, salary, work-life balance etc..?).

I'd really appreciate any info or help in this regard.
Thanks again!


----------



## simonsays

ok - noted


----------



## lorgnette

Is HP position re: SOe contract? If so, I recommend that you take it as the SOe program will be a major boost (on resume) if you choose to stay in Asia. As US position is pending depending on Immigration outcomes, I expect a bird in hand will be better than one in the bush.

It depends if you prefer international work experience or Asian work experience as well which part of the States - a major city or rust belt (small Asian community), if your family will accompany etc.


----------



## indian01

Old post......oops replied to it just now....lol


----------



## ptrlee

Singapore is of course one of the best destinations to work. Singapore is a country largely based on tourism which means you will enjoy hospitality over there. Secondly the economy of Singapore is on a growth tract as compared to other economies.


----------

